# Who are Liberal and Conservative leaders



## Svante (Dec 16, 2008)

when i read post i n the forum, i get confuse becuase of what people say abaout Liberal and Conservative leaders. 
this is what dictionary say i n definition.



> Quote:
> Liberal:1. a person with liberal ideas or opinions.
> Liberal: 2. 1. not limited to or by established, traditional, orthodox, or authoritarian attitudes views or dogmas. free from bigotry. 2. favouring proposals for reform, open to new ideas for progress, and tolerant of the ideas and behaviour of others; broad minded. 3. of, relating to, or charactristic of liberalism. 4. liberal. Abbr. Lib. of, designating, or characteristic of a political party foundd on or associated with principles of social and political liberalism, especially in Great Britain, Canada, and the UnitedStates.
> 
> ...



when i read som posts i n the forum, people who say politicens are liberal o r conservative when there really are not by the definition. then, when you read the definition, what i s s o bad abaout a liberal o r conservative? i dont think any one politicen can be complete liberal, or anothre complete conservative.
are the word Liberal and Conservative bad words?

i list some politicens by how good they do for the people, not by liberal and conservative.

Paul martin, Bush lap dog
Jean Chrétien, 2n d worst PM
Pierre Trudeau, worst PM
Brian Mulroney, worst torry
Stephen Harper best torry

all of this leaders were not Liberal or conservative but a something o f both ideas. so i think when you call politicen Liberal or Conservative, you are calling them only on one idea like economique o r social issues. so it becomes issue for voters duriing election to decide what candidate is best Liberal and Conservative. 

so who are your leaders and do yo u vote for them i f you think they are liberal and conservatiive?


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 16, 2008)

It is a way to create confusion among the masses.


----------



## Gurdari (Jan 8, 2009)

Hmm...

Paul martin, Bush lap dog
Jean Chrétien, 2n d worst PM
Pierre Trudeau, worst PM
Brian Mulroney, worst torry
Stephen Harper best torry


Well, I would be interested to hear your rationale. I agree Mulroney was bad, because a nation's leader should not sell it out in a trade deal (sounds like treason actually) and a leader who ignores the will of the majority and sides with unreasoned aggression (like Harper) also sounds like a poor choice in a democratic nation (though only about 1/6 of the population came out and voted for him).


What's your beef with Trudeau? Chretien was a slick double-talking politician in the old model... but Pierre seemed to have some nationalism in him, a rare independent streak.


----------



## Svante (Jan 20, 2009)

Gurdari said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Paul martin, Bush lap dog
> Jean Chrétien, 2n d worst PM
> ...



Trudeau have frieunds with Jean chrétien,René Lévesque,Jean Marchand.what they do for Canada?Lévesque want Québec t o leaft Canada,Marchand h e want De Gaulle go back t o france,Chrétien do much for Canada as Bush h e do for USA.people like Trudeau enda becuase   h e mary pretty girl and h e have english prénamn and québecois efternamn.


----------



## Gurdari (Jan 22, 2009)

Youshouldn't ask me questions if you are support your argument... and type slower. 
S'ils vous plait.


----------



## karlfinton (Jan 30, 2009)

i can't read you language. I don't agree with any of your examples, except for maybe Martin. You claim Harper is the best Torrie? The best amoung who? When i think of parties i think of left and right, not liberal and conservative. Both the liberal and conservative parties fall on the right, although the liberals don't want us to know that. NDP is far to the left, and the green party on the right. Not many people know this about the green party. They have sound economic policies, and believe in market performance, although take control where necessary.


----------



## TTPANL (Sep 26, 2009)

Not much difference in Canada. It's like one big party.


----------



## IanC (Dec 30, 2009)

reform =republican
canadian conservative = blue dog democrat
canadian liberal = democrat
NDP (new democratic party) = like the crazy socialists that Obama is appointing as czars, single issue and incompetent
block quebec = seccessionists only interested in getting goodies for french canada

reform and conservative parties amalgamated and has been in power for the last 6 or 7 years
the liberals are usually in power but occasionally get kicked out for corruption.
the NDP have swing votes and push for social programs and multiculturalism


its too bad that the US is stuck with just 2 parties. the flakes seem to take control and then you're stuck for 4 years with no guarantee that there will be a better choice in the next election.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 30, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> It is a way to create confusion among the masses.



In confusion there is opportunity for profit or political gain.


----------

